
Creating Forms in React in 2020 - praveenscience
https://blog.logrocket.com/forms-in-react-in-2020/
======
purplerabbit
The custom hook feels overly abstracted, but I'm tired of the repetitive
`useState` setups... This seems like a great minimal approach :)

